# Siemens Hicom 100e Configuracion



## elbrujo (May 1, 2010)

Alguno me puede dar una mano en configurar una central telefonica Siemens Hicom 100e


----------



## tecnogirl (May 3, 2010)

Hola elbrujo: Tienes el manual, o el link ?
Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (May 3, 2010)

Si tengo el manual algo ya pude hacer, me queda saber si se puede configurar el tarifador entendiendo que internamente se pueden cargar los prefijos de los paises/ciudades y que el puerto minidin sacar el listado de llamadas, es para un cliente con hosteria..


----------

